# NZBGet Assistance



## chriscorriveau (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello,

I have been trying different scenarios with installing NZBGet on jails, then a VM on freeNAS. I then installed it directly in the FreeNAS terminal using the instructions found here:

https://nzbget.net/installation-on-freebsd

I ended installing it using the command sh nzbget-latest-bin-freebsd.run and it installed correctly. I was able to connect to the web portal without issue. However, when I uploaded my backup config from my current NZBGet of my QNAP, i ended losing web access to the software. I am not able to find a method of uninstalling NZBGet from the terminal. When i run the command nzbget -s to see the console, it keeps searching for my data but cannot find it which is normal because the paths are the ones from my QNAP. I am learning and would appreciate any assistance with this issue I am experiencing.

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

Please  read and  understand: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

Use news/nzbget.


----------

